# Cyril of Alexandria: heretics are worse than pagans



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2020)

They who have become inventors of unholy heresies, profane and apostate and enlarging their unbridled mouth against the Divine glory and _uttering things perverted, _will be caught as having of their folly slipped into charges not slighter than those of the infatuation of the Greeks or haply into charges even surpassing theirs. _For it were better for them not to have known the way of truth than having known it to turn back from the holy commandment given to them: for the true proverb hath come to them, The dog returned to his own vomit, and, The washed sow to the wallowing in the mire._

For they parted amongst themselves the charges of blasphemy against Christ and like fierce and bitter wolves they waste the flocks for which Christ died, and despoil what is His, _multiplying _to themselves _that which is not _theirs, as it is written, _and weighting their yoke heavily, _of whom may be said with much reason, _They went out from us but they were not of us. _

For the reference, see Cyril of Alexandria: heretics are worse than pagans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

